# Power tilt and trim-won't trim down



## Brad from Bagdad (Oct 2, 2007)

My power tilt and trim has been giving me some problems. It goes up just fine, but when I go to trim it down I have to push the button a few times to get it to go down. Then yesterday it wouldn't trim down at all. It'll go up everytime, but it won't go down. I tried the button both on the side of the motor and the button on the lever arm. You can hear the clicking noise, but no movement. Do i need to clean all connections or do I have a switch/solenoid gone bad? FYI...the motor is a 2003 model Suzuki 115hp (the DF115) if that matters.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

prolly bad relay switch? do you hear a clicking when trying to trim the motor if not prolly a relay


----------



## Brad from Bagdad (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah, i can hear the clicking just fine, just no movement


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

If you heart it clicking and nothing is happening, then verify you only have 2 wires going to the trim motor and you will be correct that it is a trim relay. We keep most types in stock, we just need your engine serial# or just bring in the relay.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Take out the relays, spray the contacts and sockets and then switch the relays to see if it's bad. I've had bad relays and "dry sockets" (bad contact) give me that problem.


----------



## Brad from Bagdad (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks guys...I'm going to take lastcast's advice and see if I can clean them up. If I determine it's a bad relay, I'll just replace the relay. Hopefully it's not crazy expensive.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

The relay costs between $20 and $30.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Make sure your have plenty of oil in the housing.


----------

